# Throws and the art of Spray On Hair.



## Richard S. (Apr 3, 2002)

ok, this guy shows up in my Hapkido class once with a way too small uniform and a black belt (that he had NO business wearing) After bowing in my master pairs he and myself up, so assuming this  "black belt" knew how to fall, i proceeded to bounce this guy off the mat for an hour. At the end of class while we were lining up my master points at my uniform with an alarmed look on his face - i look down and the whole front of my legs looks like ive been dragged through a garage on my belly. I look over at THE BLACK BELT and there it is, a huge, gleaming previously un-noticed bald spot................


----------



## Rob_Broad (Apr 3, 2002)

Ick.... Ronco Hair in a Can  is a horrible product.  If a person is that insecure about there looks they should see about hair plugs or something.  But it is a hilarious story.


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 5, 2002)

Bite the bullet and grab a razor and shave it bald  


:asian:


----------



## Richard S. (Apr 5, 2002)

heck yes,  being follically challenged myself i learned a long time ago either deal with it or DEAL with it, one way or the other. dont apply a coat of hair then go out and do a picasso on some poor fools uniform. honestly, i dont know what pissed me off more, the fake belt or the fake hair............respects.


----------

